# SPOTTING SCOPE WHICH ONE ?



## mrdfurco (Aug 11, 2009)

I need a quality spotting scope that will see 223 cal bullet holes in a traget at 300 to 600 yards. which ones for sure ?. i need to know the brand, model number and power of the ones you guys know first hand that can do it. i can only afford to do this once. thanks. marty


----------



## pat_est (Sep 5, 2008)

SWAROVSKI STM 80 HD 
STM 80 HD
Extremely rugged and unusually lightweight spotting scopes thanks to state of the art magnesium technology.

The large objective lens diameter enables observation in razor-sharp detail due to excellent light-gathering qualities even at high magnifications.

Fluoride-containing HD lenses minimize color fringing (chromatic aberration) and deliver high contrast images with razor-sharp outlines. Ideal for digital photography through the spotting scope.

enough said


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If you're set on spending some cash and buying quality, buy the Swaro like Pat said. I've never attempted to look at bullet holes in paper at 600 yards, but it that spotter can't get the job done, none will.

Also, might want to check out a Zeiss Victory 20-60x85, a little less money for you.


----------



## mrdfurco (Aug 11, 2009)

thanks for the info. keep it coming. thanks. marty


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

You are going to have a tough time finding a spotting scope at any price that will resolve 22 cal holes at 600 yards, 300 maybe, but even at 300 it's going to be tough.

The Swaro STM 80 HD is an awesome piece of glass, for around $2500 it should be. But 22 cal holes in paper are extremely difficult to see. If there are any spotters out there able to do this the Swaro would be it. But, I would be suprised if you find one that will work at 600 yards, let alone 300.

huntin1


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

will i bought a used swarovski 20-60x80mm spotting scope, with eye piece, hard case. 1600.00. not the HD MODEL though. 1 year old. only was used on 2 deer hunting trips. i hope i did not get cheated. marty


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

trappermrd said:


> will i bought a used swarovski 20-60x80mm spotting scope, with eye piece, hard case. 1600.00. not the HD MODEL though. 1 year old. only was used on 2 deer hunting trips. i hope i did not get cheated. marty


I would say you got a hell of a deal.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

trappermrd said:


> will i bought a used swarovski 20-60x80mm spotting scope, with eye piece, hard case. 1600.00. not the HD MODEL though. 1 year old. only was used on 2 deer hunting trips. i hope i did not get cheated. marty


Agree with Adam, you got a deal. Any Swaro scope will will produce clear crisp images. Still don't think they will resolve a 22 cal hole at 600 though.

But then I could be wrong, it has happened before, once or twice. 8)   

huntin1


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

YEP. I lucked out. i went and bought a tripod and window mount today at scheels. i hope it works out for me. this is a lot of money. marty


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

What kind of tripod did you get? How do you like it? I'm going to have to purchase one in the near future.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i bought the scheels brand tripod and scheels window mount. the base attachment is the only one i could find in 3 sporting good stores that in interchangeable in both. u never need to take adapter off to use in window mount or tripod. love the swaro.


----------

